# W 93 YEAR OLD COUPLE HARRASSED ON THE BEACH BY GOV GAVIN GRUESOME'S PREATORIAN GUARD !!!!



## nononono (Apr 28, 2020)

*THIS IS UNBELIEVABLE.....*
*
THIS HAS TO STOP NOW !

GOV GAVIN GRUESOME WANTS A FIGHT THAT IS VERY VERY CLEAR !*







*A video of law enforcement officers telling a 93-year-old couple that 
they can’t sit in chairs on a beach in Oxnard, California, is currently 
going viral on social media.*








*THE GOVERNOR IS FORCING CALIFORNIA INTO REVOLT.....
THAT IS OBVIOUS AS HELL...!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THIS IS UNBELIEVABLE.....*
> 
> *THIS HAS TO STOP NOW !
> 
> ...


Everyone was mellow except the goon filming.


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone was mellow except the goon filming.


*You have absolutely no idea what you have caused/supported...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You have absolutely no idea what you have caused/supported...!*


Settle down melvin.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Settle down melvin.



*You have absolutely no idea what you have caused/supported...!        


DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You have absolutely no idea what you have caused/supported...!
> 
> 
> DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


 . . . and?


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

*And.....*
*
You just need to own it....very simple.

That's when you can have a sigh of relief...!
*
*The TRUTH will set you FREE !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

